# My hubby's brother passed away today



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My husband received the phone call today that his brother died. He has given us a scare some weeks back then 'rallied" and had a setback.. recouped from that and actually was doing quite well. he was transferred from hospital to a rehab unit and was coming along well. Everyone was amazed....Then suddenly today he suddenly passed. 
It took us by surprise at this point.
I ask you say a prayer for my hubby.... he's has no immediate family left now... ( lots of nieces and nephews though doesn't see them often unfortunately) 
The services will be over the week-end.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry to hear about your loss. We are praying for you and your husband during this difficult time.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I am praying for you and your husband.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am sorry Terry. One of my husband's brothers died two months ago so I know what you are going through. Nieces and nephews don't replace a brother. And like you said, you don't see them often. I don't know what's with that generation, they don't seem to care about family like we used to.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Terry I am so sorry to hear about your BIL passing. Please know that you and your husband both are in my thougths and prayers during this time. :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry Terri :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry, you & your hubby will be in my thoughts & prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this, Terry. I'll be praying for you and your husband... :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Terry. Thoughts, and prayers, are most certainly with you,
and your husband.

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, how sad. I wish you and your husband peace, Terry. Please give Naddie and Quincy a kiss from my girls.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: Sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry to read that. Sending prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss :grouphug: My thoughts are with you & your husband :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My deepest condolences. I am so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss.God bless you all :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Terry, I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your brother-in-law. You and your husband are in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry. I am praying for strength and comfort for your husband and for you during this very difficult time. 
God bless you both. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

so sorry Terry. :grouphug: Jill


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Hugs and prayers for your hubby and you.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

rayer: rayer: 

Love and Peace


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Terry I am so sorry to hear of your family loss. We will keep your entire family in our thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. I will your family in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: You are all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Terry I am so very sorry to hear of your's and your hubby's loss, you are both in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I am sorry too.

May your husband find peace about it and may your BIL rest in peace.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am very sorry for the loss of your Brother in Law. :grouphug: 

I certainly will say prayers for comfort for both your Husband and you.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you all...

I passed on all the condolences to my hubby and he was quite "taken-back" by all the kind words. I know he thinks I'm a bit 'obcessed' with the computer and my message boards ( which I guess I am lol ) . I think he was surprised that so many 'strangers" would take the time to offer these words of sympathy during this difficult time and is very appreciative.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your family's loss. :grouphug:


----------

